
Mon Dieu A 'Hashtag' Is Now A 'Mot-Dièse' In France - iProject
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/01/25/170285910/mon-dieu-a-hashtag-is-now-a-mot-di-se-in-france
======
jusob
This agency translates all new English names to French. Sometimes the
translation catches up, but often people keep using the original English name
(with a French pronunciation, English speakers would probably not recognize
the word :--) )

------
samuel1604
sounds way better in french tbh.

